# Swiss ball



## Aeliane (Jun 30, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_ball

Γνωστή τελευταία στην Ελλάδα σαν μπάλα του Pilates. 
Πριν μας έλθει το Pilates πρέπει να τη χρησιμοποιούσαν τουλάχιστον για φυσικοθεραπεία.
Πώς λέγεται ελληνικά όταν δεν προσδιορίζουμε τη χρήση της;


----------



## curry (Jun 30, 2008)

Στο Bodybuilding.gr την λέει "ιατρική μπάλα". Περί εγκυρότητας, δεν έχω ιδέα! Τουλάχιστον, άμα μπεις στο site τους θα μάθεις 32 ασκήσεις για τέλειους κοιλιακούς!


----------



## Bear (Jun 30, 2008)

curry said:


> Στο Bodybuilding.gr την λέει "ιατρική μπάλα". Περί εγκυρότητας, δεν έχω ιδέα! Τουλάχιστον, άμα μπεις στο site τους θα μάθεις 32 ασκήσεις για τέλειους κοιλιακούς!



Ιατρική μπάλα την έχω ακούσει κι εγώ στο studio Pilates που πηγαίνω

Ναι, οι αρκούδες κάνουν Pilates


----------



## anef (Jun 30, 2008)

Υπάρχει ένα βιβλίο που έχει μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά και λέγεται _Η ελβετική μπάλα _
(http://www.salto.gr/customer/product.php?productid=18902&cat=500)
Στο womenonly.gr τη λέει επίσης _μπάλα γυμναστικής _ _fit-ball, θεραπευτική μπάλα και μπάλα ισορροπίας_


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2008)

anef said:


> Υπάρχει ένα βιβλίο που έχει μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά και λέγεται _Η ελβετική μπάλα _
> (http://www.salto.gr/customer/product.php?productid=18902&cat=500)
> Στο womenonly.gr τη λέει επίσης _μπάλα γυμναστικής __fit-ball, θεραπευτική μπάλα και μπάλα ισορροπίας_


Εγώ πάντως την ξέρω και *μπάλα γυμναστικής* http://www.salto.gr/customer/product.php?productid=16888&cat=&page=2

(Σύνδεσμο για το womenonly.gr γιατί δεν έχουμε; Μήπως και πάμε εμείς οι άντρες και το μαγαρίσουμε το μέρος; )


----------



## Aeliane (Jun 30, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, που είναι όλες σωστές, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο γνωστές στην Ελλάδα.
Επικρατέστερη φαίνεται η μπάλα γυμναστικής.


----------



## anef (Jun 30, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάντως την ξέρω και *μπάλα γυμναστικής* http://www.salto.gr/customer/product.php?productid=16888&cat=&page=2
> 
> (Σύνδεσμο για το womenonly.gr γιατί δεν έχουμε; Μήπως και πάμε εμείς οι άντρες και το μαγαρίσουμε το μέρος; )



Α ναι, υπάρχει λινκ αλλά είναι αόρατο στους άντρες:)


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2008)

Καλύψατε κι εμένα σε μια ανάγκη μου, που ήθελα κάτι πιο κατανοητό: _μεγάλη μπάλα γυμναστικής_ θα βάλω.


----------



## argyro (Jun 30, 2008)

Η swiss ball λέγεται και stability ball στα αγγλικά (είναι το ίδιο πράγμα). 
Το σωστό πάντως -ή μάλλον το πιο συνηθισμένο- είναι μπάλα γυμναστικής. 

Η ιατρική μπάλα χρησιμοποιείται μεν κι αυτή στη γυμναστική, αλλά είναι πολύ μικρή, μεγέθους μπάλας βόλεϊ, και αρκετά βαριά (χρησιμοποιείται σε ασκήσεις αντί για αλτήρες). 

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2011)

Επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ τα παραπάνω για την* ιατρική μπάλα*, όρος που αποδίδει το *medicine ball*. Σε χρήση και ο όρος θεραπευτική μπάλα.

Για την BOSU, τη βρίσκω *μπάλα μποσού* ή αμετάγραπτη: *μπάλα Bosu*.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 10, 2011)

Εσείς δηλαδή στα σχολεία σας δεν είχατε "μπάλες μεντεσίν"; (Έτσι τις έλεγε η γυμνάστριά μας, και μόλις είκοσι χρόνια αργότερα έκανα τη σύνδεση με το "médecine"!)


----------

